# Waders



## Shimanoman (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone in need of waders? I have a Cabella's dry plus size 11 I am selling. $70. I wear a size 10 - 10 1/2 shoe to give you an idea on fit. I bought them a couple of years back and I wore them a couple of times and they are hanging in my closet.

SM


----------

